# Nosodes as Lepto Preventive



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

After weighing all the pros and cons of immunization for lepto, I am going this route (nosodes) as a preventive approach. I realize you could get into big arguments on effectiveness, whatever...This was a hard decision with a lot of research and my primary approach will be strong immune system, vigilance, and rapid vetting/treatment for any illness...BUT....

*Anyone here use them in this fashion?* My holistic vet is getting me some (well I gather maybe it is just a homeopathic preparation) and I would be interested in hearing others' personal experiences going down this route.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Bump..am I blazing some newer territory.

Hopeopathic Prophylaxis for Leptospirosis in Cuba | The Truther Girls' Blog


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi Nancy,
The Lepto vaccine IS dangerous, as you've said.
I have not used the nosode for this but *definitely would* if I felt it necessary in my area.
Here is a very referenced article that also mentions Cuba (like the article you posted) using homeopathy. LEPTOMANIA - THE PROBLEM WITH LEPTOSPIROSIS VACCINES, by Patricia Jordan, DVM thought the references might give you a few more places to research!  

Most nosodes are prepared with a percentage of alcohol (to keep it from going fowl) which the dogs hate to take. If you'd like one without the alcohol
you can purchase it yourself at NaturalRearing.com :: Loading Website...
Hope this helps in your journey!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

I haven't used the Lepto nosodes but I used Parvo and Distemper ones years ago.


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

bump

Nancy, can you tell me if you used/are using the nosodes and if you found out any new information?
I am worried about having my GSD vaccinated for Lepto due to the frequency of dogs having negative reactions to it. We are just getting over a huge negative reaction to the rabies vaccine.
Thank you.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Not putting a lot of faith in them...I took another look at the "studies" and am not convinced; I think Cuba is actually using a human vaccine for this.

.....but still up in the air. Need to talk with someone from Merck on their vaccine and stuff at home has been too crazy. 

The newer vaccines are a lot cleaner with fewer immediate reactions. I am worried about yearly adjuvant though and lack of efficacy.


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

Yes, exactly! 

Since I'm in swampy Florida, lepto is a real concern for me. I'd like to say I can keep Traveler away from the swampy areas and stagnant canals, but that would be a lie unless I kept him leashed up 100% of the time. Our yard isn't big enough for him to run and play so I take him to out of the way places for off leash fun. It's inevitable that there will be some standing water in these areas.


----------

